# Need a new standard-def DVD player



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am returning my Oppo 981-HD because it has been struggling with lightly scratched rental DVDs. I have cleaned them and it still gets stuck. The same disk plays without a hitch in my Sony PS2, and on my iMac. I must say that the Oppo does an exceptional job with the up-conversion, but I am returning it anyway because most of the DVDs that I watch are rentals and there is nothing more annoying than having to stop the player, clean the disk, have it still freeze up and then be forced to play it in the PS2, and try to pick it up mid-movie. To my amazement and a testament to the up-conversion capabilities of the Sony XBR4, the image from the PS2 is only slightly less pretty than through the Oppo.

Does anybody know if the Oppo DV 980-H handles less than perfect media better than the DV 981-HD?
Oppo is still attractive to me because of its audio capabilities, but would sacrifice that for better playability of slightly scratched media.
Any thoughts on the Sony DVP-NS77H,
or any other SD-DVD player that supports HDMI ?

excellent up-conversion would be a plus, but not mandatory.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I own a Oppo 981 and have owned it for nearly a year. Most of my SD DVD watching occurs via Netflix discs some of which are rather scratched up. I haven't had a single problem with the player ever stopping playback or even skipping through a scene. Have you by any chance contacted Oppo about this problem? When something was wrong with my player I got a paid shipping label within 24 hours of my email to them and had my player back within 5 working days including shipping time and I live in IA with their base of operations being in CA.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I did contact Oppo. They asked me a couple of questions and reminded me that I could still send it back to Amazon for a replacement or refund, being within 30 days of purchase, which I am doing. They were quick and helpful, and I am still in contact with them. The problem just came up again last night. I am sure it is a defect, or a finicky laser or something because this seems to be a isolated incident. Part of the reason I decided to return rather than to exchange it is my curiosity about their upcoming 983, and the other thought that maybe I should have saved a bit of money and went with the 980. So, I started this thread to see what else was available and recommended.

If you don't mind me asking, what was the problem with your player?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

The tray was being finicky so I contacted them and they fixed it. They also said something was wrong with an optical output so they fixed that as well. I have no clue what was wrong because I have never once used the optical output :whistling:.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not snag one of the Toshiba HD-DVD players that do very well with upconversion. I don't know about the A1, A2 and A3, but my XA2 does a marvelous job.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

If I were to get a HD player, I am leaning toward Blu and or a PS3, but am waiting for the price to drop a bit more. I also am considering the fact that within the year I will be purchasing a new receiver, or pre/pro and that more likely than not, it too will have excellent upconversion. Wow, the more get up to speed with the current tech. the harder it is to make up my mind...


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

why get a BD player that does 'average' when you can get HD-DVD that does great at a lower price? :huh: Forget about HD-DVD and play SD DVD exclusively if you so wish, but don't cheat yourself. I've owned and tested even high-end DVD players, and except the BtB/WtW issue (which really isn't an issue) the cheapest Hd-E1 blow them away on picture quality on SD DVD. You even get a few HD-DVD discs for free, and HD-DVD capability as a bonus.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

atledreier said:


> why get a BD player that does 'average' when you can get HD-DVD that does great at a lower price? :huh: Forget about HD-DVD and play SD DVD exclusively if you so wish, but don't cheat yourself. I've owned and tested even high-end DVD players, and except the BtB/WtW issue (which really isn't an issue) the cheapest Hd-E1 blow them away on picture quality on SD DVD. You even get a few HD-DVD discs for free, and HD-DVD capability as a bonus.


Interesting point, I will consider it. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get a Toshiba HD A2 for under $100 and an AX2 for about $140 you cant buy a good upconverting dvd player for that so its really a no brainer.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> You can get a Toshiba HD A2 for under $100 and an AX2 for about $140 you cant buy a good upconverting dvd player for that so its really a no brainer.


While that is the case the slow load times would personally drive me nuts :wits-end:. If this wouldn't bother the OP and he is not interested in DVD-A/SACD then Toshiba is the way to go - no questions.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> You can get a Toshiba HD A2 for under $100 and an AX2 for about $140 you cant buy a good upconverting dvd player for that so its really a no brainer.


I think you're prices are a little off. I haven't seen A2 near $100 in a month or so, and the XA2, one of the best DVD players out there, has never dropped widely below $500, to my knowledge, much less $200.

The A3 is retailing for $149 now, so you should be able to buy it for $130ish, but I'd still give the 981 another go around. The unit I have has no problems, and side by side with an A2, I'll take the Oppo in a heartbeat.

If you're interested in HD-DVD, definitely buy an A3. If you're SD only, take another swing at the Oppo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I think you're prices are a little off. I haven't seen A2 near $100 in a month or so, and the XA2, one of the best DVD players out there, has never dropped widely below $500, to my knowledge, much less $200.


Sorry, my bad. I meant the A3 not ax2. Up here in Canada anyhow there still selling the A2 for $99 I just saw one last week at Futureshop.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Sorry, my bad. I meant the A3 not ax2. Up here in Canada anyhow there still selling the A2 for $99 I just saw one last week at Futureshop.


Okay, wow, that's a good deal, though not as good of a deal for US visitors as it would have been a year ago. Our dollar is tanking, 99 CAD = 97 US.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Our dollar is tanking, 99 CAD = 97 US.


No kidding. Speaker prices keep changing with the dollar too (Paradigm, Totem, B&W, Monitor) every time I ask a price they have to check the exchange rate....:hissyfit:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Marshall, (or anyone else who may know)
have you had a chance to compare the Oppo 980 w/ the 981 ? I was wondering how much better the Vid quality was on the 981, and how much better the audio on the 980.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid I've only had the 981. Assuming the980 is based on the 970, this may help:

http://69.64.68.156/cgi-bin/shootout.cgi?function=search&articles=all&type=&manufacturer=68&maxprice=0&deInt=0&mpeg=0


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the link, but it doesn't quite compare the 980 and 981 models.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I came up with the ultimate cheap-O solution to my DVDilemma. I dusted off the old PS-2 and went over to BB and I bought a $20 component cable for it. Set it up to progressive scan (didn't even know that was an option, until today), plugged the sucker in to the XBR-4, and let the TV do the up-conversion. By the looks of it, it is better PQ than I was getting out of my old DVD player that died, not as nice as the Oppo 981-HD I was enjoying, but it will suffice until I drop the coin on a Blu-Ray player. Most likely a PS-3, though eventually I want get a standalone player, and have the PS-3 just for gaming. Just something about being able to fit it in a stack of electronics... not to mention the plethora of different settings available on the Sony XBR4 to better suit the two media.

Thanks for the help guys.
Cheers


----------

